# Crazy, mad and advice needed.



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Alan, my wife and i are in the process of completing the sale of our house and jumping on a plane with our 3 year old son, landing at Toronto airport within the next 4 weeks.

We have never visited Canada before, but we have a family friend who has lived in an affluent area of Toronto for the last 30 years and is kindly putting us up until we fins where we want to live and will then rent.

The crazy thing is neither of us have a job in Canada arranged, we are both giving up good jobs in England to follow our dream.

I am a technical sales manager and my wife is a mortgage clerk for a large bank, we dont have any work visas etc.

Initially we will come as visitors and try to get a job offer, is this madness or can we succeed.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, we will have ample funds to bring to Canada.

Kind Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welders1970 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Alan, my wife and i are in the process of completing the sale of our house and jumping on a plane with our 3 year old son, landing at Toronto airport within the next 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I would certainly say it borders on madness. As a vacationer you have a six month limit on your visit, assuming the Immigration Officer grants that to you. Finding an employer willing to apply to the Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) for permission to hire you will be extremely difficult, and even if you found one the Government may well decline the application.

I would rate your proposal as very high risk venture. You will have great difficulty finding somewhere to rent without a credit bureau report and a landed status certificate.

Notwithstanding, much good luck and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, would it not be possible to rent a house, if we paid the rent in advance, i believed we can stay in Canada for 6 months initially as visitors, is this not true, or is it unlikely that the immigration officer would let us stay that long, we will have more than adequate funds and an address we are staying at initially.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welders1970 said:


> Thanks for your advice, would it not be possible to rent a house, if we paid the rent in advance, i believed we can stay in Canada for 6 months initially as visitors, is this not true, or is it unlikely that the immigration officer would let us stay that long, we will have more than adequate funds and an address we are staying at initially.


The vacation "visa" can be as long as six months but the discretion lies with the IO. Almost every visitor has an address they will be staying at.

Finding short-term rentals is difficult as most leases are for minimum one-year in length. Paying rent in advance may help but it still won't be easy. I assume you would be seeking furnished accommodation.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We landed on August 27 in Toronto, but we were in the Skilled Workers program and have a permanent resident status now.
My husband is highly educated, was until the last week in Belgium a senior corporate Director IT for one of the biggest American pharmaceutical companies. A lot of interest in him from companies in the GTA, but not a contract at this time!
We had difficulties finding a house with a lease less than 1 year, although we too had sold our has and had sufficient funds with us. And they don't want your monney in advance, we tried that one too. They want postdated cheques. But if you ran out of monney (because you don't have a job or because you decide to move back to the UK, the landlord can not get monney out of an empty account. They trust you more if you already have a job.
We are renting now a furnished 2 bedroom older townhouse in a blue collar neighbourhood in Oakville near the Mississauga border. This because that was cheaper than an short term appartment at Square One in Mississauga (a typical place where they offer short term lease) and also because the local Mississauga school refused to enroll our son because we could only show a lease contract for 3 months!!! (but with a 3 year old that would not be your problem, one of you will stay at home because you might find it difficult to find a spot in daycare (unles you go to private -expensive?- care).

But you already sold your house and booked your tickets, so it seems to me that you were thinking this might be a good plan... And maybe it will work out ok, but maybe it won't. I should have started with a vacation to Canada, and than starting to process to obtain a visa.
Good luck!

(to give you an idea: we pay $2,400/month, and the appartment at Square One were 2,550/month. These were the cheapest things we could find. It easiers to find some short term rental that costs 3,000 or more!) Unless you prefer to live in someones basement. You can find that for 1,000/month.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

it took over 7 months for my hubbys lmo to come through so i would be prepared for it to be longer than 6 months by the time you find a job and go through lmo process also you must have a return plane ticket if going on holiday and not a work visa or you wont get through immigration. good luck


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, we will be staying with family friends initially and from what your saying i am very grateful to them, as it seems a lot harder to get a rental, i am now quite worried about what lays ahead.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

EVHB said:


> We landed on August 27 in Toronto, but we were in the Skilled Workers program and have a permanent resident status now.
> My husband is highly educated, was until the last week in Belgium a senior corporate Director IT for one of the biggest American pharmaceutical companies. A lot of interest in him from companies in the GTA, but not a contract at this time!
> We had difficulties finding a house with a lease less than 1 year, although we too had sold our has and had sufficient funds with us. And they don't want your monney in advance, we tried that one too. They want postdated cheques. But if you ran out of monney (because you don't have a job or because you decide to move back to the UK, the landlord can not get monney out of an empty account. They trust you more if you already have a job.
> We are renting now a furnished 2 bedroom older townhouse in a blue collar neighbourhood in Oakville near the Mississauga border. This because that was cheaper than an short term appartment at Square One in Mississauga (a typical place where they offer short term lease) and also because the local Mississauga school refused to enroll our son because we could only show a lease contract for 3 months!!! (but with a 3 year old that would not be your problem, one of you will stay at home because you might find it difficult to find a spot in daycare (unles you go to private -expensive?- care).
> ...


Thanks for your advice, i am so glad its worked out for you guys and you have a rental sorted, our philosophy is we must try and if it all happens to not work we will go back to the uk.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Welders1970, just curious, why are you moving to Canada? In which area does your family friend live?


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think you are mad at all... I think you are mental! I have seen people try this before. and they get sent back to the UK..... If you have plenty of funds, return tickets, and are not taking too many personal items with you, you may get away with it. But be prepared, the Canadian immigration officers are not stupid!

No job to come to? Wow! We came over without work to go to, it has been hard and very expensive... What about transportation? How will you get around? 

Good luck with it all..... Personally, I would of made a visit or two first.


----------



## brandy2509 (Sep 8, 2010)

*go for it whats tyhe worst that could happen.*



Auld Yin said:


> I would certainly say it borders on madness. As a vacationer you have a six month limit on your visit, assuming the Immigration Officer grants that to you. Finding an employer willing to apply to the Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) for permission to hire you will be extremely difficult, and even if you found one the Government may well decline the application.
> 
> I would rate your proposal as very high risk venture. You will have great difficulty finding somewhere to rent without a credit bureau report and a landed status certificate.
> 
> Notwithstanding, much good luck and I hope everything works out for you.


go for it lifes about moments like that


----------



## brandy2509 (Sep 8, 2010)

*go for it whats tyhe worst that could happen.*



Auld Yin said:


> I would certainly say it borders on madness. As a vacationer you have a six month limit on your visit, assuming the Immigration Officer grants that to you. Finding an employer willing to apply to the Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) for permission to hire you will be extremely difficult, and even if you found one the Government may well decline the application.
> 
> I would rate your proposal as very high risk venture. You will have great difficulty finding somewhere to rent without a credit bureau report and a landed status certificate.
> 
> Notwithstanding, much good luck and I hope everything works out for you.


go for it lifes about moments like thatlane:lane:


----------

